# Suche Uraltes PC Spiel 8-Bit Thema Mafia



## JanBane (23. April 2012)

hallo ich suche ein sehr altes 8-Bit game  und habe leider den namen vergessen 
das thema ist mafia 
man fängt als kleinkrimineller an und kann sich zum mafiaboss hocharbeiten. Der gegner wird duch die polizei dargestellt 
um seine mafia zu finanzieren kann man banken ausrauben, kinder entführen und lösegeld erpressen und sich mit dem geld neue waffen oder fahrzeuge kaufen. 
vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch das spiel 
wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar vorschläge machen könntet 
Danke schon mal


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Hört sich nach CrimeFighter an: Die Crime Fighter Homepage

http://www.pssoft.de/german/screenshots.html


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2012)

hm, handelt es sich vielleicht um.........MAFIA? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxeWckkveBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Stimmt, 8-Bit ist Crime-Fighter nicht gerade.


----------



## JanBane (23. April 2012)

Wahnsinnig geil !
es ist crime fighter 
war wohl doch nichts mit 8 bit ^^ 
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort 
freu mich riesig


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. April 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, handelt es sich vielleicht um.........MAFIA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja schon die grafische Version. Wir haben immer das rein textbasierte Spiel gezockt xD


----------

